# aphorism



## hochongs (Dec 27, 2006)

Fine words and an insinuating appearance are seldom associated with true virtue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Man who farts in church sits in his own pew. :ass:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day


----------



## Hill William (Dec 27, 2006)

Man standing on toilet, high on pot.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 27, 2006)

Man who walks through airport turnstile sideways going to Bangkok.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)

Man who eat crackers in bed wake up feeling crummy


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

Men occassionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened.

Winston Churchill


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 27, 2006)

Panties not best thing on earth. But next to it.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 27, 2006)

Baseball wrong. Man with 4 balls CAN NOT walk.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 27, 2006)

Man who fight with wife all day, get no piece at night.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 27, 2006)

Woman who put man in doghouse, soon find him in cathouse


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

Women like silent men. They think they're listening.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 27, 2006)

Woman inspires us to great things, and prevents us from achieving them.


----------



## lavadave (Dec 27, 2006)

Be kind to pigeons for one day there may be a statue made of you.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 28, 2006)

> Woman inspires us to great things, and prevents us from achieving them.


:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2006)

*Faith*: When everything in your life goes wrong, that is all that you have got, but it is all that you need.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 29, 2006)

Beer: Helping ugly people have sex since 1854.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2006)

By working faithfully eight hours a day, you may eventually get to be boss and work twelve.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 29, 2006)

> By working faithfully eight hours a day, you may eventually get to be boss and work twelve.


Your boss works? :blink:


----------

